# Lifespan of Bolivian Rams



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

What is the normal lifespan of Bolivian Rams. I've had a pair for about 3 or 4 years now, and lately they have become very lethargic. They used to spawn in the tank every 3 weeks. Now they just kind of hang around the bottom of the tank.

Mike


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Mike,...the normal lifespan of Bolivians in our home aquariums is around 4 to 5 years. Dough if you take proper care, have a good healthy strain they might reach a higher age. Of my first group of 7 fish, 4 became around 5 years of age and the remaining 3 between the 6 1/2 to 7 years. Dough I never heard of someone else that managed to keep them alive for 7 years. When they become older they get the washed out look and lose their interest in breeding. Just like any creature that reaches old age they also slow down in everything. I don't know the size of the tank but this might be a good moment to add youngsters. They will get along fine with the older fish and might even stimulate the older fish to become more lively.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I guess that I have to add some youngsters. I have a 90 gallon tank, so there is plenty of room.

Mike


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Mike,...I suggest at least 5 youngsters for a tank that size. I kept the 3 old once for a while with 8 youngsters in a 90 gallon. The adults will be quit tolerant towards the youngsters so that won't be a problem. :thumb:


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Even though they are no longer breeding, their breeding tubes are always protruding. Is this normal?


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes that completely normal for "old" Bolivians. No need to worry


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks, it had me worried that they had worms.


----------

